

Asia 'to eclipse' US and Europe by 2030 - US report - andrewcooke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20671917

======
andrewcooke
report <http://www.scribd.com/doc/115962650/GlobalTrends-2030>

summary
[http://globaltrends2030.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/cleaneda...](http://globaltrends2030.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/cleanedall-
purpose-generic-le-menu.pdf)

i have the 2025 (1998?) report too, which i could upload somewhere (where?).
unfortiunately this one i can only find on scribd which seems to require a
login (main gov site seems to be down).

